# HAUNTED RADIO'S HAUNT SEASON SHOW #1: amc, fear finder, scarehouse, awards, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO'S HAUNT SEASON SHOW #1: amc, fear finder, scarehouse, awards, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off the 2015 haunt season with news on the annual Michigan Fear Finder, the Pennsylvania ScareHouse, AMC's annual Fear Fest, and more!!

Then, we review the 1992 film, "Candyman." Plus, our demonic DJ takes you for a spin around "the Vortex" with a hit song from Muse. Also, we kick off the haunt season with the launching of our October only sections of the website including the list of nominees that you can vote on for our annual Golden Corpse awards!! All of this and so much more on the September 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-092315.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

